# Copying directories in DOS



## brennser (Jul 14, 2003)

I am having some hard drive problems and the only way I can access one of my drives is via DOS

I am trying to copy files from my d drive back to my c drive - specifically I would like to be able to specify entire directories to be copied - so far I have only been able to figure out how to copy files within a directory?

Thanks


----------



## JenniferLore (Jul 7, 2003)

This is a command you can use

Example: you want to copy directory and contents from d:\music
to c:\music

xcopy /e d:\music c:\music

You will prompted to identify what the music is
a directory or file --- Press D for directory


----------



## brennser (Jul 14, 2003)

thats awesome - thank you! I will try it when I get home.....and you even guessed the name of the directory I am trying to copy!


----------

